# Expect to get hammered even more



## ComRemodel (Dec 11, 2007)

EPA Losing a Bundle- and you thought this is all for the kids. Story here:

http://www.remodeling.hw.net/lead-s...email&utm_campaign=RCBU_041813&day=2013-04-18


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

You painters always getting hammered..... I'll wait until Friday thank you! By the way I thought RRP was about the kids not the money?


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

Seems like they may be setting up the ground work for a substantial certification fee increase.... beautiful.


----------



## paintball head (Mar 3, 2012)

_The OIG recommends that the March 2009 fee schedule for the lead-based paint program be adjusted “to reflect the amount of fees necessary for the program to recover the costs of implementing and enforcing the program.” As of March 2013, the report says the EPA agrees with the recommendation and intends to take “*corrective actions*_,

Some pretty serious "miscalculations by these well paid government workers. I can't wait to see the brainstorm they have for corrective actions.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Maybe they should cut back on all the lead paint awareness billboards I see all the time. :yes:


----------



## ComRemodel (Dec 11, 2007)

Why should RRP have to make a profit? I thought it was a service by the government to help remediate lead and protect the kids? :whistling2:

I expect certification fees to increase along with a crackdown on contractors and more fines. No more "at least you're certified and you made an effort to do it right".


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Rbriggs82 said:


> Maybe they should cut back on all the lead paint awareness billboards I see all the time. :yes:


 
:thumbsup::thumbup:


----------



## MKap (Sep 11, 2010)

ComRemodel said:


> Why should RRP have to make a profit? I thought it was a service by the government to help remediate lead and protect the kids? :whistling2:
> 
> I expect certification fees to increase along with a crackdown on contractors and more fines. No more "at least you're certified and you made an effort to do it right".


Just another tax...it is getting absurd. I agree with their concept of protecting children but it is not our fault they miscalculated and did a half hearted job implementing the laws. Nobody gets to pay less if they made more than expected.


----------



## Roamer (Jul 5, 2010)

The way I read this: current certified paint companies will bear the burden because of a short fall in companies that should have become certified. That is just great. We do the right thing and it costs us more to do it and our reward is that it will cost even more.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Here is one way to get more money for themselves, go and fine the companies that are not licensed or certified deleading illigally. Hey wait that is to simple.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

cdpainting said:


> Here is one way to get more money for themselves, go and fine the companies that are not licensed or certified deleading illigally. Hey wait that is to simple.


Wait I got one better... End the whole thing and let the states handle it if they choose to do so. :thumbup:


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

If they try to raise fees too much..I'm gonna decline/duck out/hit the road.

Truth is, I don't really enjoy working on old houses that much anyhow.

No longer being certified would be a good excuse to pass on even bidding them.


----------



## shawncro (Jan 8, 2012)

Steve Richards said:


> If they try to raise fees too much..I'm gonna decline/duck out/hit the road.
> 
> Truth is, I don't really enjoy working on old houses that much anyhow.
> 
> No longer being certified would be a good excuse to pass on even bidding them.


I pass on all of them. I got my rrp certification a long time ago but never applied for my firm certification. My initial reason for passing on these jobs was till many people find it the old way disregarding the guidelines, therefore the customer would be sticker shocked by my quote. 
Now with all the advertising there doing on lead abatement , I just see to much liability, potential scammers and headache with dealing with the program. 
To much risk of a kid picking up lead poisoning some where else and then me being accused if it when it's found in the home i worked on.


----------



## Lazerline (Mar 26, 2012)

cdpainting said:


> Here is one way to get more money for themselves, go and fine the companies that are not licensed or certified deleading illigally. Hey wait that is to simple.


Then they would have to put some effort into there jobs were as with us they just wait for us to come to them and then commence with the rectal probe.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Roamer said:


> The way I read this: current certified paint companies will bear the burden because of a short fall in companies that should have become certified. That is just great. We do the right thing and it costs us more to do it and our reward is that it will cost even more.


That is the end result of every government regulation.


----------



## Lazerline (Mar 26, 2012)

shawncro said:


> I pass on all of them. I got my rrp certification a long time ago but never applied for my firm certification. My initial reason for passing on these jobs was till many people find it the old way disregarding the guidelines, therefore the customer would be sticker shocked by my quote.
> Now with all the advertising there doing on lead abatement , I just see to much liability, potential scammers and headache with dealing with the program.
> To much risk of a kid picking up lead poisoning some where else and then me being accused if it when it's found in the home i worked on.


I have stopped doing them all together. And have been pointing folks towards siding. Because if they are shocked by the sticker price now, they really aren't happy to hear that they will deal with this every time their house needs painted.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Lazerline said:


> Then they would have to put some effort into there jobs were as with us they just wait for us to come to them and then commence with the rectal probe.


That's the thought I had after doing the RRP program. I think all I did was put a target on my back.


----------

